# Sand Bed and Lights



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey guys, well I'm thinking of adding another 2 inches to my already existing 2 inch sand bed. I'm probably going to do it when I move my tank from the hallway to the family room. So should I remove my old sand, add new sand and just place the old sand on top? Or should I just get new 4 inches of sand? 

Ideas?

Also I wanted to get some kind of LED's (like moonlight and regular white) to supplement my T5 fixtures. Any good brands you guys know of?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

read this one first
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=803688

I did as you sad - new on the bottom, old on the top.

I personally will add one Blue Reef Brite LED and put lights on schedule

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

sig said:


> read this one first
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=803688
> 
> I did as you sad - new on the bottom, old on the top.
> ...


I'll go take a look at those Reef Brite LED's.

Thanks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A deep sand bed is only effective from a minimum depth of 6 inches. Anything less is pointless for extra biological filtration, so only do it if you like the looks of it.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

50seven said:


> A deep sand bed is only effective from a minimum depth of 6 inches. Anything less is pointless for extra biological filtration, so only do it if you like the looks of it.


My tank is pretty tall hence why I'm going for the high sand bed. I'm going for like 4 inches but 6 inch might not be bad either.

I'm also thinking of keeping a blue spot Jawfish which appreciate a large sand bed.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, then go for it. I thought maybe you were going for the biofiltration that a DSB gives.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

50seven said:


> Yeah, then go for it. I thought maybe you were going for the biofiltration that a DSB gives.


Nah I've heard mixed opinions on a Deep sand beds. I mean I'll do a thick sand bed but I honestly couldn't care less about the biofiltrartion. I'll be siphoning it every week. I just want the nice look and a home for the jaw fish.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

what kind of sand do you plan to use?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

What size is your tank? I have two 48" reefbrite LED strips that will be for sale shortly. One all blue and one 50/50. PM me if your interested!


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

msobon said:


> what kind of sand do you plan to use?


I am using the same stuff as live sand except it isn't "live" but dry, forgot what it's called I think it is argonite. I got it from Aquatic Kingdom in one of those bags that look like rice bags with Chinese words printed on it.



Tristan said:


> What size is your tank? I have two 48" reefbrite LED strips that will be for sale shortly. One all blue and one 50/50. PM me if your interested!


Sorry but my tank is only 24" long since it is a 30 gallon X tall tank.

Thanks anyways man. 

So quick update, I added the live sand last Sunday and created a sloping terrain. So there are places where the sand bed reaches roughly 4 inches and other places it slopes down to one inch to 0.7 inch. I'm really only doing this for aesthetics and for a future jaw fish addition.

I'll add pics tomorrow.

Also hopefully in a month I'll get my hands on a 24" Reef brite light. ATM I have 4 T5HO bulbs where 2 bulbs are in 2 different fixtures. Will a Reef Brite light equal in intensity to one fixture with 2X24 Watt T5HO bulbs?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Syed said:


> So quick update, I added the live sand last Sunday and created a sloping terrain. So there are places where the sand bed reaches roughly 4 inches and other places it slopes down to one inch to 0.7 inch. I'm really only doing this for aesthetics and for a future jaw fish addition.


I am not sure, but with this landscape the Powerheads could blow your sand.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

